# Velamentous Cord Insertion anyone?



## MrsC8776

I was wondering if anyone has been informed that one (or both) of their twins has/had this? If so I have a few questions. This wasn't caught until they went to pull out twin A (she was the only one who had this issue) and I wasn't informed until about 3 weeks after my girls were born. Since I've found out I've been searching for info about this. Anyways... I don't want to ramble on. If anyone has experience with this please let me know!

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Eternal

Yes one of my twins did. Didn't know until after birth, although they had always struggled to get a good reading on the cord flow. 

We were famous at the hospital, people coming to see it and get pictures, even had my husband in there lol and because they had two to compare it was made more exciting for them lol.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm glad I have found someone who knows what this is! 

We were switched to a different hospital due to lack of room and nurses in the NICU so I never got to speak with anyone. Which is probably why I didn't find out right away. 

I notice your twins are older than mine so I have a question... Have you noticed any development difference between your two? I've been trying to find info regarding if there is a difference in babies who have had this. I can't find anything so I wasn't sure. Of course Ava (twin A) was smaller. By 2 pounds actually. I don't think there is anything wrong with her, just looking for info.


----------



## amjon

One of my friends lost her first and nearly her second to this. Her second is 1 now. (Both were single babies.) he is ahead in most development so don't think it causes a slow down. It is very dangerous during delivery though.


----------



## MrsC8776

amjon said:


> One of my friends lost her first and nearly her second to this. Her second is 1 now. (Both were single babies.) he is ahead in most development so don't think it causes a slow down. It is very dangerous during delivery though.

I'm so sorry to hear that. :-( Once finding out about VCI and knowing what could have happened to one or even both of my girls I went through so many mixed emotions. Mostly anger because this should have been seen on scans. Actually I'm still going through those feelings. They pushed me for a vaginal delivery and something kept telling me no. First round of mothers intuition? I don't know but every day I'm so thankful that both of my girls are still here. Even if they do drive me crazy some times. :winkwink:

I'm happy to hear that your friends second child is doing so well! Thank you for sharing that with me.


----------



## amjon

MrsC8776 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> One of my friends lost her first and nearly her second to this. Her second is 1 now. (Both were single babies.) he is ahead in most development so don't think it causes a slow down. It is very dangerous during delivery though.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. :-( Once finding out about VCI and knowing what could have happened to one or even both of my girls I went through so many mixed emotions. Mostly anger because this should have been seen on scans. Actually I'm still going through those feelings. They pushed me for a vaginal delivery and something kept telling me no. First round of mothers intuition? I don't know but every day I'm so thankful that both of my girls are still here. Even if they do drive me crazy some times. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm happy to hear that your friends second child is doing so well! Thank you for sharing that with me.Click to expand...

They missed her first as well, but did find the second even though the doctor told her it wouldn't happen again because the odds were so low. There is no way you could have known if the doctors missed it. When I lost my daughter I later found out the NST they did a few days before her death likely showed she was in distress but the hospital deleted it to cover their mistake. I had no idea what a NST was even supposed to look like at that point. It's hard having to trust doctors.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

MrsC8776 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has been informed that one (or both) of their twins has/had this? If so I have a few questions. This wasn't caught until they went to pull out twin A (she was the only one who had this issue) and I wasn't informed until about 3 weeks after my girls were born. Since I've found out I've been searching for info about this. Anyways... I don't want to ramble on. If anyone has experience with this please let me know!
> 
> Thank you :flower:

Ive seen this before. It usually is more of a concern while the babies are being born, esp, if your having a vaginal delivery. The cord can snap, cutting off life support to that baby. As long as baby is growing good after birth, and is peeing and stooling, I don't think there is much else concern... definately a mirical baby though..


----------



## Eternal

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm glad I have found someone who knows what this is!
> 
> We were switched to a different hospital due to lack of room and nurses in the NICU so I never got to speak with anyone. Which is probably why I didn't find out right away.
> 
> I notice your twins are older than mine so I have a question... Have you noticed any development difference between your two? I've been trying to find info regarding if there is a difference in babies who have had this. I can't find anything so I wasn't sure. Of course Ava (twin A) was smaller. By 2 pounds actually. I don't think there is anything wrong with her, just looking for info.


Hi it was twin b that had it and he was the smaller baby, but after birth he quickly caught up and became the bigger one, now 2 years on there are on par. 

Developmentally both seem to be developing normally, my best friend is studying to be a health visitor so did their two year assessment the other day, he scored at 2 years for everything other than two, one he scored 3 years and speech he was a little slower in. Twin a is fairly non verbal and slower than his brother, even though apart from his speech his development was the same. 

Compared to their older brother who was much more advanced the twins both seem slow but they are right on the line. 

I was angry two, for two reasons, one I was in hospital a lot, every time they did cord scans his was difficult to pick up, so it shoud have been noticed, the other reason I was angery was I was found to have strep b and because I was scheduled for section as twins were breech they said there was no chance babies could get it. The other twin, twin a, did get strep b, so annoyed as it was a week of antibiotics for them, which could and should have been avoided. 

I'm pregnant again, this time one, and thinking a section is the best option, I'm scared of one has it again and it isn't picked up again, my MW told me it doesn't run in families it was a fluke, but hearing someone had two children with it makes me more worried And convinced section may be the best option this time.


----------



## amjon

Eternal said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I have found someone who knows what this is!
> 
> We were switched to a different hospital due to lack of room and nurses in the NICU so I never got to speak with anyone. Which is probably why I didn't find out right away.
> 
> I notice your twins are older than mine so I have a question... Have you noticed any development difference between your two? I've been trying to find info regarding if there is a difference in babies who have had this. I can't find anything so I wasn't sure. Of course Ava (twin A) was smaller. By 2 pounds actually. I don't think there is anything wrong with her, just looking for info.
> 
> 
> Hi it was twin b that had it and he was the smaller baby, but after birth he quickly caught up and became the bigger one, now 2 years on there are on par.
> 
> Developmentally both seem to be developing normally, my best friend is studying to be a health visitor so did their two year assessment the other day, he scored at 2 years for everything other than two, one he scored 3 years and speech he was a little slower in. Twin a is fairly non verbal and slower than his brother, even though apart from his speech his development was the same.
> 
> Compared to their older brother who was much more advanced the twins both seem slow but they are right on the line.
> 
> I was angry two, for two reasons, one I was in hospital a lot, every time they did cord scans his was difficult to pick up, so it shoud have been noticed, the other reason I was angery was I was found to have strep b and because I was scheduled for section as twins were breech they said there was no chance babies could get it. The other twin, twin a, did get strep b, so annoyed as it was a week of antibiotics for them, which could and should have been avoided.
> 
> I'm pregnant again, this time one, and thinking a section is the best option, I'm scared of one has it again and it isn't picked up again, my MW told me it doesn't run in families it was a fluke, but hearing someone had two children with it makes me more worried And convinced section may be the best option this time.Click to expand...

She was told not to worry about a recurrence, but obviously having lost her first to VCI she really pushed her doctor to check carefully and he was quite surprised to see it in her second. She did go with scheduled CS and still nearly lost him.


----------



## LucyLake

One of my friends had this with her twins and while it didn't reach vasa previa, she lost one twin and has a severely brain damaged second twin due to TAPS. If anyone is reading this and pregnant, ALWAYS ask if the insertion is velamentous, ALWAYS. And demand a csection!!!

Eternal, I'd have a csection. If they missed it before and it's velamentous again, you could end up with vasa previa.


----------



## Eternal

LucyLake said:


> One of my friends had this with her twins and while it didn't reach vasa previa, she lost one twin and has a severely brain damaged second twin due to TAPS. If anyone is reading this and pregnant, ALWAYS ask if the insertion is velamentous, ALWAYS. And demand a csection!!!
> 
> Eternal, I'd have a csection. If they missed it before and it's velamentous again, you could end up with vasa previa.

Yeah that's what I'm thinking, if I had had just one scan then fair enough, but I had weekly scans from 16 weeks and the cord blood was checked almost every time, that's a big miss! It was always difficult getting his cord blood flow but they kept at it and eventually got whatever reading they wanted. 

Even if they test and say it's normal how can I actually know it is? This is just singleton but very early it started out twin, but was lost by 6 weeks. Which although sounds sad, and I love my twins to bits, I like the idea of 1 this time, my twins are awesome and if I'd had two again we would be happy, but 4 is perfect for our family and I've already got my twins, can you imagine the attention two sets would cause ? :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

Eternal said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I have found someone who knows what this is!
> 
> We were switched to a different hospital due to lack of room and nurses in the NICU so I never got to speak with anyone. Which is probably why I didn't find out right away.
> 
> I notice your twins are older than mine so I have a question... Have you noticed any development difference between your two? I've been trying to find info regarding if there is a difference in babies who have had this. I can't find anything so I wasn't sure. Of course Ava (twin A) was smaller. By 2 pounds actually. I don't think there is anything wrong with her, just looking for info.
> 
> 
> Hi it was twin b that had it and he was the smaller baby, but after birth he quickly caught up and became the bigger one, now 2 years on there are on par.
> 
> Developmentally both seem to be developing normally, my best friend is studying to be a health visitor so did their two year assessment the other day, he scored at 2 years for everything other than two, one he scored 3 years and speech he was a little slower in. Twin a is fairly non verbal and slower than his brother, even though apart from his speech his development was the same.
> 
> Compared to their older brother who was much more advanced the twins both seem slow but they are right on the line.
> 
> I was angry two, for two reasons, one I was in hospital a lot, every time they did cord scans his was difficult to pick up, so it shoud have been noticed, the other reason I was angery was I was found to have strep b and because I was scheduled for section as twins were breech they said there was no chance babies could get it. The other twin, twin a, did get strep b, so annoyed as it was a week of antibiotics for them, which could and should have been avoided.
> 
> I'm pregnant again, this time one, and thinking a section is the best option, I'm scared of one has it again and it isn't picked up again, my MW told me it doesn't run in families it was a fluke, but hearing someone had two children with it makes me more worried And convinced section may be the best option this time.Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing this with me. Twin A had it and she just doesn't seem to be developing as fast as her sister. At 8 months she still isn't sitting up. I know they are two different babies so I'm trying not to worry about it. 

I never noticed them having an issues finding the blood flow in her cord. They always told me they couldn't get good scans on her because she was so low. I was in for US's about every 4 weeks so knowing that they never caught this made me very angry. I think what added to my anger is when I emailed my OB about it. Her response was "these things just happen. Are you ok? You seem like you are upset. Are you getting the support you need from friends and family? Twins can be a little overwhelming." :grr: If I could have reached through the screen and slapped her I would have. 

I'm sorry you had such a tough time before and after the delivery. I truly hope this delivery is a much better experience. Congrats on your pregnancy! I don't blame you for going for a section. If we were to ever have another I would do the same. 



LucyLake said:


> One of my friends had this with her twins and while it didn't reach vasa previa, she lost one twin and has a severely brain damaged second twin due to TAPS. If anyone is reading this and pregnant, ALWAYS ask if the insertion is velamentous, ALWAYS. And demand a csection!!!
> 
> Eternal, I'd have a csection. If they missed it before and it's velamentous again, you could end up with vasa previa.

So sorry to hear about your friend. I agree with your advice. Always ask!! I had no idea about this kind of thing until after my girls were born. I'm sure there are a ton of people out there who don't know about it either.


----------



## LucyLake

Eternal said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> One of my friends had this with her twins and while it didn't reach vasa previa, she lost one twin and has a severely brain damaged second twin due to TAPS. If anyone is reading this and pregnant, ALWAYS ask if the insertion is velamentous, ALWAYS. And demand a csection!!!
> 
> Eternal, I'd have a csection. If they missed it before and it's velamentous again, you could end up with vasa previa.
> 
> Yeah that's what I'm thinking, if I had had just one scan then fair enough, but I had weekly scans from 16 weeks and the cord blood was checked almost every time, that's a big miss! It was always difficult getting his cord blood flow but they kept at it and eventually got whatever reading they wanted.
> 
> Even if they test and say it's normal how can I actually know it is? This is just singleton but very early it started out twin, but was lost by 6 weeks. Which although sounds sad, and I love my twins to bits, I like the idea of 1 this time, my twins are awesome and if I'd had two again we would be happy, but 4 is perfect for our family and I've already got my twins, can you imagine the attention two sets would cause ? :haha:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for your loss Eternal <3. I think at this point just assume velamentous. This started out as twins and you are well aware of the complications they bring, especially ID twins. I'm so happy about your blessing and I know it's hard to imagine 2 sets. I think a csection is preferred just in case for sure <3


----------



## LucyLake

MrsC8776 said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I have found someone who knows what this is!
> 
> We were switched to a different hospital due to lack of room and nurses in the NICU so I never got to speak with anyone. Which is probably why I didn't find out right away.
> 
> I notice your twins are older than mine so I have a question... Have you noticed any development difference between your two? I've been trying to find info regarding if there is a difference in babies who have had this. I can't find anything so I wasn't sure. Of course Ava (twin A) was smaller. By 2 pounds actually. I don't think there is anything wrong with her, just looking for info.
> 
> 
> Hi it was twin b that had it and he was the smaller baby, but after birth he quickly caught up and became the bigger one, now 2 years on there are on par.
> 
> Developmentally both seem to be developing normally, my best friend is studying to be a health visitor so did their two year assessment the other day, he scored at 2 years for everything other than two, one he scored 3 years and speech he was a little slower in. Twin a is fairly non verbal and slower than his brother, even though apart from his speech his development was the same.
> 
> Compared to their older brother who was much more advanced the twins both seem slow but they are right on the line.
> 
> I was angry two, for two reasons, one I was in hospital a lot, every time they did cord scans his was difficult to pick up, so it shoud have been noticed, the other reason I was angery was I was found to have strep b and because I was scheduled for section as twins were breech they said there was no chance babies could get it. The other twin, twin a, did get strep b, so annoyed as it was a week of antibiotics for them, which could and should have been avoided.
> 
> I'm pregnant again, this time one, and thinking a section is the best option, I'm scared of one has it again and it isn't picked up again, my MW told me it doesn't run in families it was a fluke, but hearing someone had two children with it makes me more worried And convinced section may be the best option this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for sharing this with me. Twin A had it and she just doesn't seem to be developing as fast as her sister. At 8 months she still isn't sitting up. I know they are two different babies so I'm trying not to worry about it.
> 
> I never noticed them having an issues finding the blood flow in her cord. They always told me they couldn't get good scans on her because she was so low. I was in for US's about every 4 weeks so knowing that they never caught this made me very angry. I think what added to my anger is when I emailed my OB about it. Her response was "these things just happen. Are you ok? You seem like you are upset. Are you getting the support you need from friends and family? Twins can be a little overwhelming." :grr: If I could have reached through the screen and slapped her I would have.
> 
> I'm sorry you had such a tough time before and after the delivery. I truly hope this delivery is a much better experience. Congrats on your pregnancy! I don't blame you for going for a section. If we were to ever have another I would do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> One of my friends had this with her twins and while it didn't reach vasa previa, she lost one twin and has a severely brain damaged second twin due to TAPS. If anyone is reading this and pregnant, ALWAYS ask if the insertion is velamentous, ALWAYS. And demand a csection!!!
> 
> Eternal, I'd have a csection. If they missed it before and it's velamentous again, you could end up with vasa previa.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your friend. I agree with your advice. Always ask!! I had no idea about this kind of thing until after my girls were born. I'm sure there are a ton of people out there who don't know about it either.Click to expand...

Huge hugs, you've been through so much. A velamentous cord is often associated with some level of IUGR. The way that cord inserts kind of haphazardly, sideways, perhaps smaller cord than usual means that baby may not have received as many nutrients from the placenta (this would of course be worse if they were modi ID twins compared to frats). The cord alone may offer some explanation for your baby at 8 months. I'm so sorry for all you've been through!!! <3. But, I agree and love what you said about how they're sisters and will grow differently. The biggest challenge of twins is making sure they're still individuals and not one person for we know they will grow up to be pretty competitive, :hugs: <3 <3 <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucy~ Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

So had my first scan today, and I asked, can you see if the cord it valamentous now or is it too soon, she went on and on about how it could never been seen, and that no one would ever look for it. Now I'm scared! I know it's unlikely to be an issue this time but seriously not reassuring at all. 

Then she asked me of I was having VBAC of repeat c and I said I'm not sure, swaying with section, I ask but I don't know the internet is full of extremes and she went on and on about how I shouldn't look online etc, I said well I've not seen doctor yet and not been given any information and she you really need to discuss it with your doctor, grrrr ... Yes I know but you asked. 

Anyway, really doesn't give me any trust in the scanning staff at all.


----------



## PinkPeony

I had a prenatal today and I found out that baby A has velamentous cord insertion. It was seen on my ultrasound a couple weeks ago. My doctor mentioned it as he went over the report but he just said "I'm not worried about that". So of course I googled and now I'm pretty freaked out! It says I don't have vasa previa and that the vessels are 1.7cm from the cervix. Sorry but that doesn't sound very far away to me... 
I am going to be seeing the twins specialist Ob at the hospital on the 28th and I'll be having another ultrasound then. I'm definitely going to discuss it with her. I haven't met her yet but she's supposed to be amazing so that gives me a bit of reassurance.


----------



## MrsC8776

Eternal said:


> So had my first scan today, and I asked, can you see if the cord it valamentous now or is it too soon, she went on and on about how it could never been seen, and that no one would ever look for it. Now I'm scared! I know it's unlikely to be an issue this time but seriously not reassuring at all.
> 
> Then she asked me of I was having VBAC of repeat c and I said I'm not sure, swaying with section, I ask but I don't know the internet is full of extremes and she went on and on about how I shouldn't look online etc, I said well I've not seen doctor yet and not been given any information and she you really need to discuss it with your doctor, grrrr ... Yes I know but you asked.
> 
> Anyway, really doesn't give me any trust in the scanning staff at all.

Eternal I'm sorry that they said it could never be seen. Hopefully everything is ok. I know having this previously that it must be tough. If we ever try again I know I'll worry also. :hugs:



PinkPeony said:


> I had a prenatal today and I found out that baby A has velamentous cord insertion. It was seen on my ultrasound a couple weeks ago. My doctor mentioned it as he went over the report but he just said "I'm not worried about that". So of course I googled and now I'm pretty freaked out! It says I don't have vasa previa and that the vessels are 1.7cm from the cervix. Sorry but that doesn't sound very far away to me...
> I am going to be seeing the twins specialist Ob at the hospital on the 28th and I'll be having another ultrasound then. I'm definitely going to discuss it with her. I haven't met her yet but she's supposed to be amazing so that gives me a bit of reassurance.

:hugs: don't google! I've googled it as well and it's not a good thing to do. Best thing is is that it was seen. They should keep a very close eye on it and not have you do a vaginal delivery. Your twin A (like mine) will most likely be smaller. Your ob should be cautious about it because it's nothing to mess around with. There's nothing that they can do but like I said they should keep a close eye on your twins now. :hugs: we have all been there so if you have questions just ask.


----------



## PinkPeony

Thank you so much for replying. I did too much googling and now I've fully freaked myself out.  At this point I want nothing to do with vaginal birth. I really don't like how my doctor just glossed over it! I'm going to call there Monday and get one of them to explain why I shouldn't worry. I won't see the other ob till the 28th and I don't think I can handle being so freaked out till then.

My twin A has been smaller the whole pregnancy so far actually. She's a bit closer to her sister now but it's still early. I had a lot of early scans and the doctors thought baby A was going to vanish until I was 9 weeks and she got into normal ranges for size and heart rate. Her heart was really low at the start. Now I'm thinking this cord thing must have something to do with it. My gut always said that there was something funny about the way she implanted. :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

Not a problem! I honestly think that if your OB doesn't see it as a big deal or a worry you should look into a different OB. Please share what they say on Monday. I'd love to hear their reasoning!! 

My girl (Ava) who had VCI was always smaller as well. No one ever thought anything of it. Actually that day before delivery was the first time they truly became concerned. They did mention something at the scan a week prior but no one seemed to worry. I'm glad to hear your little girl has caught up. There was a 2lb difference in my girls and honestly no one said a single thing to me about the VCI. I didn't find out until I got an email a month after birth regarding the pathology results. Finding out about this in an email wasn't the best thing for me! You are very lucky to find out during a scan. At least now you can prepare yourself, collect info, know that a vaginal birth is a no go from here and keep a close eye on it. A mothers intuition is always something special. Don't ever doubt that! :flower:


----------

